# dirty tank?



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

i got a used tank from a friend,
I cleaned the tank very well, but the glass has some sort of white splotches on it, i can't clean them off? 
Any idea what it could be, if i wipe with windex or water, the splotches come off only to return when it dries.
any way i can remove it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Are they on the inside or outside of the tank. If they are on the inside they may be calcium. If that is the case soak a cloth in vinager and place it on the spot for awhile. Then come back and try buffing it out.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

If they are on the inside, yep, vinegar is the way to go.

If you have used Windex on the inside of the tank, please, please, please rinse very, very well before putting setting it up.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What if the tank is already stocked and cycled? Anything you can do for hardwater spots then??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> What if the tank is already stocked and cycled? Anything you can do for hardwater spots then??


elbow grease.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Haha, I figured.


----------



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

no it on the outside


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Still could be calcium. But also could be etching (glass surface messed up from water spots left on too long). Nothing you can do then.


----------



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

grrrr:help:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

did you try a razor blade? Wet it with vinegar or windex first....careful to get none inside tank when spraying.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

to be honest, once you fill the tank with water, chances are you won't see the white spots anyways. That is why they go away when wet. Most my tanks are used, and they all had issues such as this in some degree. Once they are full of water, alot of this stuff you can't even see. Even small scratches seem to disappear. 

so I say, fill it up and see if you can live with it. ;-)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> elbow grease.


Not at my age son.lol
What I do is put a bit of lemon on it. Try it yourself.


----------

